# My Indian Star Eats Only Cucumber!



## omijh (Jul 28, 2012)

I Own a 5 month old Female Indian star tortoise,she doesn't eat anything but cucumbers & the the problem with it is that it is very low in calcium content & babies need high calcium for their shell growth, i offer it dark leaves,grasses & even carrots & strawberries but no luck so far.
[/size]PLEASE HELP!


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 28, 2012)

Why not try putting the cucumber in a blender, and then mix the mush with more appropriate food. Everything should get that cucumber taste then. Gradually reduce the amount of cucumber.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi omijh:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!


----------



## elongatedtortoise (Jul 28, 2012)

you shouldn't let your indian tortoise enjoy the cucumbers, cucumbers are not good for Indian Tortoise. You shoud raise your indian tortoise with morning glory or cabbage


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 28, 2012)

My Star hatchlings eat everything that is put in front of them... I believe that the breeder started them off with a good variety of healthy greens.


----------



## ascott (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum  and we LOVE PICS 

How old/big is your tort? As suggested, you can simply chop up (blender too) the cucumber so small that you can then cut up leafy greens really small and then mix it all together---then spray the entire pile with water, this will make the pieces stick together so it is hard for the tort to pick through it to get to the cucumber.....your tort can go a little bit without eating and be alright---of course the younger your tort the more important that alot of time does not pass between eating...


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2012)

elongatedtortoise said:


> you shouldn't let your indian tortoise enjoy the cucumbers, cucumbers are not good for Indian Tortoise. You shoud raise your indian tortoise with morning glory or cabbage



Morning glory and cabbage are both on the do not feed, of thetortoisetable.org. I would not feed them unless an experienced star breeder has done so. I personally wouldn't feed it often if at all.


----------



## ssydney (Jul 31, 2012)

My tort would only eat the fruit if I gave her vegetables too, so what I did was I cut the vegetables into tiny pieces, blended or crushed the fruit with a fork, then mushed it all together, misted it, and she ate all of it. Eventually she ate all the vegetables and fruit without me having to blend anything.


----------



## omijh (Aug 1, 2012)

My tortoise started eating green beans apart from cucumber but still trying to get her to eat spinach which is high in calcium & she doesn't even like any sorts of grass or leaves i have tried plenty of them but thank you guys for you suggestion & i blended some beans that is when she ate it so thank you for you ideas.


----------

